# Wanted--Adult Sulcata



## Texastort (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi there! I am looking for adult sulcata tortoises. Preferably 30 lbs or larger. Can give them a great home! Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah but, where are you?


----------



## Laura (Dec 3, 2011)

I am assuming texas.. somewhere.. 
Have you contacted a local rescue? If you want to house them, im sure you can find plenty..
if you are looking for breeders, then a rescue probably wont adopt to you..
What kind of area do you have?


----------



## Texastort (Dec 3, 2011)

Laura said:


> I am assuming texas.. somewhere..
> Have you contacted a local rescue? If you want to house them, im sure you can find plenty..
> if you are looking for breeders, then a rescue probably wont adopt to you..
> What kind of area do you have?



Yes I am in North Texas. I have a large yard and already have winter housing set up. Just love these guys, especially the big ones!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 3, 2011)

I am in North Texas also, Garland to be exact. where are you located? I think you can adopt aa adult Sulcata from theses folks in Huston http://www.gctts.org/adoption


----------



## Texastort (Dec 3, 2011)

Zamric said:


> I am in North Texas also, Garland to be exact. where are you located? I think you can adopt aa adult Sulcata from theses folks in Huston http://www.gctts.org/adoption



Hi there. I am in Fort Worth. Rocking Walk is so beautiful! I contacted the Houston folks and they never got back with me. Filled out the application months ago. Weird. I have had several local people trying to sell me their 50lb sully for 5 or 600 dollars. Crazy! Wondering if ths time of year people get desperate? If you know of anyone locally let me know!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 3, 2011)

Texastort said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > I am in North Texas also, Garland to be exact. where are you located? I think you can adopt aa adult Sulcata from theses folks in Huston http://www.gctts.org/adoption
> ...



I certainly will! I had to rehome one of my males because they started fighting.... to bad you wernt looking 3 yrs ago! Put out word to your local SPCA shelters and other animal rescues. also check your rural feed stores, ask if they stock the large bags of mazuri tortoise food. If they stock it, it's because there is multiple buyers asking for it. This is the place to put a wanted poster for adult Sulcatas! My feed store (Roaches Feed and Seed) now stocks it but not till I started ordering and put his customer list for this item at 3-5 bags a month. Now there is almost always a bag when I need it even if its the last one.


----------



## Laura (Dec 3, 2011)

i have 4 and didnt pay for any of them.. so be patient, get the word out.. Build it and they shall come..


----------



## Texastort (Dec 4, 2011)

Laura said:


> i have 4 and didnt pay for any of them.. so be patient, get the word out.. Build it and they shall come..



Thanks Laura. I agree, no rush with this, just want give these guys a great home.


----------

